# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dua Te Emigroj Ne Zvicer

## çuçuku

Pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe te ndodhen. jame nje djale nga Tirana qe jetoj e punoj ne itali prej shume vitesh edhe pse kame deshiruar gjithmone per tu transferuar e jetuar ne zvicer per faktin qe e konsideroj nje nga vendet me te bukura e me te rregullt te europes.DO TI KERKOJA POPULLIT TE FORUMIT SHQIPTAR e do ti isha shume mirnjohes te gjithve atyre qe do te dinin tme pergjigjeshin duke me keshilluar e treguar se si funksionojne gjerat atje persa i perket dokumentave ,menyres se si nje i huaj munde te kerkoje pune etj,etj menjefjale per te gjitha drejtimet per te cilat munde ta shihnit te arsyeshme qe te me jepnit nje mendim apo keshille.

----------


## landi45

nisu kur te jesh ne zvicer shko ne loakle shqipetaresh

dhe prej aty fillo karriera

----------


## drague

> Pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe te ndodhen. jame nje djale nga Tirana qe jetoj e punoj ne itali prej shume vitesh edhe pse kame deshiruar gjithmone per tu transferuar e jetuar ne zvicer per faktin qe e konsideroj nje nga vendet me te bukura e me te rregullt te europes.DO TI KERKOJA POPULLIT TE FORUMIT SHQIPTAR e do ti isha shume mirnjohes te gjithve atyre qe do te dinin tme pergjigjeshin duke me keshilluar e treguar se si funksionojne gjerat atje persa i perket dokumentave ,menyres se si nje i huaj munde te kerkoje pune etj,etj menjefjale per te gjitha drejtimet per te cilat munde ta shihnit te arsyeshme qe te me jepnit nje mendim apo keshille.


merr pashaporten italiane ose gjej ndonje firme qe operon ne zvicer.

no droga no alkol

----------


## brigada138

trego se pari nese ke nenshtetesi italiane !pastaj une do te jap ca instruksione se si mund te veprosh ne zvicerr.

----------


## white_snake

> Pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe te ndodhen. jame nje djale nga Tirana qe jetoj e punoj ne itali prej shume vitesh edhe pse kame deshiruar gjithmone per tu transferuar e jetuar ne zvicer per faktin qe e konsideroj nje nga vendet me te bukura e me te rregullt te europes.DO TI KERKOJA POPULLIT TE FORUMIT SHQIPTAR e do ti isha shume mirnjohes te gjithve atyre qe do te dinin tme pergjigjeshin duke me keshilluar e treguar se si funksionojne gjerat atje persa i perket dokumentave ,menyres se si nje i huaj munde te kerkoje pune etj,etj menjefjale per te gjitha drejtimet per te cilat munde ta shihnit te arsyeshme qe te me jepnit nje mendim apo keshille.


Po pse lodhesh kaq mo cun?
Hape linkun ne vijim, ke informacion kontatkti per zyrat perkatese ne Zvicer, ke edhe info tek vet web-site qe po te jap (nder te tjera, ke opsion edhe gjuhen italiane nese nuk di anglisht).


Hidhi nje sy, informohu mire e vedos vete. Ditet e sotme e ke informacionin ne maje te gishtave s'ke pse mundohesh..

http://www.bfm.admin.ch/bfm/en/home.html

----------


## 3mrush

mos u nis fare kot dimer ftofte nuk ka pune per neve qe jemi ktu e jo te vin ende te tjere

----------


## çuçuku

> Po pse lodhesh kaq mo cun?
> Hape linkun ne vijim, ke informacion kontatkti per zyrat perkatese ne Zvicer, ke edhe info tek vet web-site qe po te jap (nder te tjera, ke opsion edhe gjuhen italiane nese nuk di anglisht).
> 
> 
> Hidhi nje sy, informohu mire e vedos vete. Ditet e sotme e ke informacionin ne maje te gishtave s'ke pse mundohesh..
> 
> http://www.bfm.admin.ch/bfm/en/home.html


RROFSH SHUME FALEMINDERIT . ME CPO KUPTOJ NGA SHPREHIT E TUA  PO MU BEKERKA  SHUME QEJFI QE EKZISTOKAN AKOMA BURRAT MALESORE E BUJARE TE NJE KOHE

----------


## çuçuku

> trego se pari nese ke nenshtetesi italiane !pastaj une do te jap ca instruksione se si mund te veprosh ne zvicerr.


KAME VETEM PERMESON E SOGIORNOS PER 2 VJET PER ARSYE PUNE .

----------


## irfancana

Mos u mashtroni o të rinjë,Europa kërkah nuk është,a nuk jeni në aktualitet.Kina ua ka mbyll të gjitha dyert e shfrytëzimit parazitist vetëm me punë e jo mashtrime e kamuflime interesash të poshtëra,siç bëri Europa ndaj vendeve në zhvillim-gjegjështë të varfëra.

----------


## TetovaMas

> nisu kur te jesh ne zvicer shko ne loakle shqipetaresh
> 
> dhe prej aty fillo karriera


Karriera fillon nga pragu i shtepise, e jo ne Zvicer apo diku tjeter ne evrope . Lokalet e shqipetareve jane shume te mira ,sepse njeriu duhet te shkoje atje ku e ndiene veten te rahatshem .

----------


## Luleakulli

Pershendetje miq te forumit, kush mund te me japi ndonje adrese interneti ku te gje shtepi te lira ne cilindo qytet ne Zvicer, kerkoj studio me qera, ose me sakte sic i themi ne ne shqip gazonjere me qera

----------


## heimat

s'po muj me marr me mend pse kishe dashtë me shku n'zvicer, s'ki punë edhe s'dojnë mi pa shqiptarët me sy.

----------


## Luleakulli

Pershendetje! Une dua te bej nje martese me nje vajze nga Zurichu per ceshtje letrash, kush mund te me ndihmoje per kete gje sigurisht kundrejt nje vlere leku, vetem te me gjeje nje vajze paksa serioze qe te kaloje mire. Besoj se do me ndihmoni.

----------


## irfancana

Duhet të shikohet puna e jo vajza  me letra,sepse ajo ndonjëherë,di t'u dalë përhunde,kontra dëshirës.

----------

